# 2014 Hedchi Olympics



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi! I thought it might be fun to create some Olympic games for our Hedgies to commemerate the Olympics. Please post any crazy things that your hedgies do that we could turn into an event! For example:
The fleece slolam; How long after you put the fleece in your hedgies pigloo does he re-arrange it?
The paper towel bi-athalon; Does your hedgies run on his wheel then drag his paper towel from his litter pan around his cage, then run on the wheel again?
Syncronised self- anointing: can you play music or choreograph a dance to your hedgies crazed self-anointing?
Feel free to add your games and make comments! This should be fun.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Cliff jumping: how long does it take your hedgie to run straight off the couch when he's trying to get to the mealies on the coffee table? Bonus points for a graceful landing.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*Basch may hold the record for this one...*

Sleep endurance: How long can a hedgie hold out before falling asleep on his side on your lap under a warm blanket? :grin:


----------



## Meganp (Feb 15, 2014)

Climbing. How far up the water bottle can your hedgie make it before losing footing and sliding back down.?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Liner Diving: how fast can your hedgie tip over his water bowl while under his cage liner?


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Wheel-Athon. How much time can your hedgie run on his/her wheel without having an accident?


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Obstacle course, see how long it takes them to go up one sleeve of your onesie, along the shoulder and down the other.


----------

